# How strong is the Padron 1964 or 1926?



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Me and my inlaw made it a pact to not smoke until mans weekend.. All the women go away and the men drink, eat and do other man things. I'm just worried that since it will be like a two month period of not smoking, my nicotine tolerance will have been lowered and I don't want to waste a $20-30 cigar. I can normally handle a regular Padron like nothing, unless i'm extremely hungry. I smoke my pipe probably once a week, but Captain Black is nothing compared to a cigar. I know drinking Soda helps, but what I'm wondering is how strong are they compared to the x000 series?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well the 1926 Padron Natural made my friend throw up, although he didn't eat beforehand and doesn't dip like i do.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Joe The 64 is about 16.00 ( excluio) sp in my B&M.
As far as power, I can't tell the difference over a 3000.
IMHO the Padron is lover for full flavor as opposed to full power.
There are tons of cigars that would over-power it. 
Enjoy it with a sugar based beverage...........No need to worry


----------



## jibaro622 (Oct 15, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Joe The 64 is about 16.00 ( excluio) sp in my B&M.
> As far as power, I can't tell the difference over a 3000.
> IMHO the Padron is lover for full flavor as opposed to full power.
> There are tons of cigars that would over-power it.
> Enjoy it with a sugar based beverage...........No need to worry


Great answer.....


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Joe The 64 is about 16.00 ( excluio) sp in my B&M.
> As far as power, I can't tell the difference over a 3000.
> IMHO the Padron is lover for full flavor as opposed to full power.
> There are tons of cigars that would over-power it.
> Enjoy it with a sugar based beverage...........No need to worry


excellent answer!


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Joe The 64 is about 16.00 ( excluio) sp in my B&M.
> As far as power, I can't tell the difference over a 3000.
> IMHO the Padron is lover for full flavor as opposed to full power.
> There are tons of cigars that would over-power it.
> Enjoy it with a sugar based beverage...........No need to worry


Thanks for the answer. I don't know if I should get a 1964 or 26, thats my next question. Maybe both, mans weekend only happens once a year. I'll probably go to New Hampshire to get them so I'll save a money.

Could someone please give me the general flavor of each one.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

As far as strength goes, my experience is that the 26 is stronger than the 64, nic wise. the 64 is comparable to the regular lines for nic kick as best as I can measure.


----------



## jrussett (Mar 8, 2011)

"full flavor over full power"....perfect answer....i've never been wowed by padron's nic punch, but i'm always impressed with the amount of unique flavor they manage to pack into a single stick


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer the 64 over the 26. Just liked the flavors better.


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

I've never gotten a buzz from a 1964/1926 Padron, just a lot of deep rich enjoyable flavors.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I would say the 1964 is better balanced than the 1926.

The 1926 Maduro can be really spicy, almost overpoweringly so. The 1926 Natyral is less so but to me, both have a strong nicotine kick if you rush it.

The 1964 Maduro or Natural is probably more a medium to medium full towards the end with moderate levels of spice. Both are rich in flavour though. The Maduro has a mellower profile whereas the Natural is zestier. Not much nicotine, probably a slight buzz if any.

If it were me, I would smoke the 1964s now and leave the 1926s for later but your preferences may differ.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

very comprable to the x000 series but more complex as it burns ...... eat before you smoke you'll be fine.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> I prefer the 64 over the 26. Just liked the flavors better.


And I'd say the exact opposite : ). But you really can't go wrong with either one...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I had a 26 yesterday.
The flavors were very bold and cigar unbalanced.
Truth be told, I don't smoke many NC's, but I prefer the 64 when all things are considered.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

My vote is for 1926. Very smooth and more refined flavor, IMO. 1964 taste a little bland and woody to me and not as consistent.


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd love to get my hands on the 1964. I've smoked two which were from a bomb and a pif. Although I got a slight buzz, I couldn't really get much flavor out of either. The bands looked the same but the sizes were different. Not sure which one they were. Both had great amounts of smoke though.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuzzface said:


> Thanks for the answer. I don't know if I should get a 1964 or 26, thats my next question. Maybe both, mans weekend only happens once a year. I'll probably go to New Hampshire to get them so I'll save a money.
> 
> Could someone please give me the general flavor of each one.


I like the maduro in both. There's coco, leather, nut and some earthiness (like truffle) in both of them. I think they are both rated on the medium side in terms of nicotine, but are certainly among the most distinctly flavored sticks (and by that I don't mean they're "flavored") on the market today. However, I wouldn't smoke both of them back to back. Just me, but I like a variety in my cigars, I never smoke the same stick consecutively, and in this case, the 26 is close to the 64, they are much alike. As you see from some of the other posts, some people like the 26 better and some the 64. I'm in the latter camp. I thought the 26 was a bit muddy, the flavors blur together, while in the 64 they are more distinct.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Haven't had either. I will have to add them to my wtb list


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I really don't think you can "go wrong" with either the '64 or '26 and with either maduro or natural - they are just really fine sticks and each version is unique. Whatever you decide I'm pretty sure you'll be happy!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Get em both and see for yourself which one you like better! =]


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

The 1964 Maduro is the way to go. The 26 kicks you in your teeth, its too strong. But the 64 will do you right.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

I smoked a 64 Maduro down to a bit over 2/3 on an empty stomach and didn't have any major problems (my nicotine tolerance is just a bit above low) it was a great smoke. You won't regret it.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Just had me a 64 maduro yesterday. It was simply perfect. Can't say enough good things about this stick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The 26 was always an ass kicker but nothing like an Opus-X power ranger just to give you an idea.


----------

